# Pictures



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I went to this reptile expo here in westchester NY, but forgot to bring my camera, so here are some pictures of a fuzzy, pinkie, roahces that i bought there
























Here's some pictures of fish








Cichlid my p killed








Another cichlid my p killed


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

awesome buys!

you should make a video of feeding the pinkies!
at least take pics


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

i'll get a video of a live mouse feeding, cause those pinkies and fuzzy were just put ontop of monitor diet food (its like dog food, wet stuff) i guess i forgot to say those little pinkies and fuzzys were just topping on his (Savanna Monitor) currect diet. Buy yea i should of give one of the pinkies to the p and saw what happen, myabe next time...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Blll, these roaches look very disgusting!


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

I guess p's don't like fish eyes...in my tanks if a fish gets killed, the eyes are the first to go.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Toss a pinky in with your Ps. They should chomp it up in no time.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

janus said:


> Blll, these roaches look very disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i used to keep hissers as pets, they got me into the world of exotic pet keeping!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet nice pics


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Where in westchester you located?

Damn, I didn't think anyone on these fish forums was in NY.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Where in westchester you located?
> 
> Damn, I didn't think anyone on these fish forums was in NY.
> [snapback]853938[/snapback]​


Elmsford, but you probably don't know where that is, so i'll say white plains which is less then a 5 minute drive from elmsford


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

that pinky in the back ithat fell over is so cute







mail him to me dont kill him!!!!


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

crazy clown didnt we talk about that and you said your in york town and moved from new rochelle or sumthing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, you and roger are the same person?? I thought just you were from elmsford, syd.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

na lol we are peoples in real life. i brought him to this board. we live a few blocks apart


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh all right.


----------

